# Downloading problems



## jasnake65 (Jan 14, 2003)

I bought a Garmin GPS Map76s and the Delorme topo software,Im having a hard time downloading the software to my unit.Any help out there 
Thanks
Jake


----------



## Marcellus Bodi (Jun 17, 2001)

Hi,
Make sure you do not have any other programs running when you Download. If you go to www.garmin.com they will walk you thru it.


----------

